# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  سی دی کامل BEA weblogic ( + سایر AppServer های J2EE )

## mamadoo2002

سلام 
کسی از دوستان سی دی کامل weblogic رو داره برای من بفرسته . البته هزینشو پرداخت میکنم . ضمنا تهران هم هستم .

----------


## Inprise

من نسخهء کامل Bea Weblogic 8 ( به همراه افزونه ها و سرویس پکهای مربوطه ) + دورهء کتابهای اخذ مدرک BEA رو در قالب یک سی دی تا پایان این هفته در اختیار مدیریت سایت قرار میدم . باهاش تماس بگیر . دوستانی که مایلند سایر AppServer های J2EE از جمله Sun ONE و Oracle و JBoss و ... رو دریافت کنند درخواستهاشون رو بنویسند که مطابق اونها بسته های مربوطه به فروشگاه برنامه نویس ارسال بشن .

موفق و پیروز باشید  :)

----------


## farivar

سلام WebLogic Platform 8.1 with SP4 for Microsoft Windows (Pentium)
 را دارم

version 8.14 که حجمش هم 450 مگابایت است






farivar_mm@yahoo.com

----------


## majid zamani

با سلام 
من هم سری کاملشو میخوام
میخواستم بره من هم فرستاده بشه
majid_cs_uv@yahoo.com :flower: mersi

----------


## o0o_hib_o0o

اگه داشتین جایی واسه دانلود گزاشتین بدین ما هم استقاده کنیم :mrgreen:

----------


## shahin7

سلام 
من سری کامل را دارم 
از 8.1 تا 8.4 
با 2 تا سی دی از کتابهایش
کلی هلپ از اینترنت
اگه خواستین خبرم کنین

----------


## hotcofe

لطفا اگر نسخه کامل Oracle Application Server 10g  را دارید یه ندا بدید. اگرم ندارید خوب، یه سروش بدید.

----------


## حرفه ای

به منم بدین 

من هم دنبالش می گردم  ...

mer30

----------


## izsxizsx

> من نسخهء کامل Bea Weblogic 8 ( به همراه افزونه ها و سرویس پکهای مربوطه ) + دورهء کتابهای اخذ مدرک BEA رو در قالب یک سی دی تا پایان این هفته در اختیار مدیریت سایت قرار میدم . باهاش تماس بگیر . دوستانی که مایلند سایر AppServer های J2EE از جمله Sun ONE و Oracle و JBoss و ... رو دریافت کنند درخواستهاشون رو بنویسند که مطابق اونها بسته های مربوطه به فروشگاه برنامه نویس ارسال بشن .
> 
> موفق و پیروز باشید  :)


من هم Oracle Application Server (همرا اموزش) رو لازم دارم. 
با تشکر ...

----------


## eyes_shut_number1

همه که دارین لطفا توی یه جا آپ کنید بقیه دی ال کنند
ممنون میشم

----------


## hamed_g2009

من هم دنبال application server برای java  میگردم ممنون میشم اگه به دست منم برسه .
hamed.g2009@gmail.com

----------


## naghaleh

با سلام
لطفا سی دی weblogic server رو برای من هم بفرستید :لبخند گشاده!: :
globaltrade99@yahoo.com

----------


## arashmidos2020

oracle applcation server کی داره ؟
 :گریه:

----------

